# NGD:Strandberg Boden8!



## dudeskin (Dec 15, 2012)

(A few days late, but non the less.. NGD!!!! and my 1st ever actually new guitar)

So, a few weeks of this bad boy being held at customs, its mine!!
I've always loved Strandbergs, and i know that i will never own a full blown custom Strandy, so i jumped at the chance for one of these. 

I got in contact with Paul at Strictly7, and i must say that he is an awesome guy and answered all of my questions. I dealt with Jim and Allan too, all top notch dudes!! 
i got my name on the 1st batch and everything, then i decided to wait for the Endureneck. so i had to wait for the 2nd batch.
well worth the wait, il get to that though....
Speaking to Paul again, i asked him if they could do stains (before they announced it), and black pickups. then i just had to wait...........


(Cue pics, sorry about crap pics my missus was taking, and the horrible colour of my parents house, i moved out before it got that bad hahaha)

























































Strandberg Boden 8 string guitar - YouTube


WOW, that's all i can say. its by far the best guitar i've ever played and will ever own.
fresh out the bag all you notice is how little it weights, i mean it, its mental. you can hold it at the strap button with the neck pointing away from you... if you feel the need that it 

The neck is pure awesome, such a good idea.
my thumb follows that line perfectly, i actually got use to it instantly.
ive never played a fanned fret guitar so it has taken a little time to get use to, not so much from 1st to 12th fret but i get lost/confused higher up. having played it more and more its getting easier and easier.
the very idea of the neck is perfect for me, i can play everything so much easier and with less strains or aches.

As an added bonus, the Luminlays are so cool!!!!

I love the black stain, if i can get some better pictures up with a decent camera you can see the grain so well.

The pickups are something different. having come from 707s, and Aftermaths, the Lace are tonally very different. i cant explain it very well, but they and the guitar certainly have a tone character that's unique. i personally love it/them.

Having taken it to band practice last night, I'm fully in love with this beast. its perfect!!!

More pics to come with better camera but it will do for now i'm sure!!!


cheers,
Joe

Edit: better pics down the page, pic limit reached.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## MouseBBX (Dec 15, 2012)

Very, very nice. HNGD!

When you take more pics, be sure to take some of the back.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 15, 2012)

WOW....... absolutely perfect! Love the look of that thing.


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 15, 2012)

will do dude, i plan on documenting it well for people on the fence about getting one!


----------



## Vairish (Dec 15, 2012)

Amazing! That is seriously the be-all and end-all of guitars for me. I never realized just how small they were till I saw that pic of the gigbag though


----------



## StevenC (Dec 15, 2012)

HNGD! That looks incredible.


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 15, 2012)

hahaha, should have seen my parents face when they got confused about the size of the box and that it should be the guitar.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice choice for a the first "new one", the back is just as sexy as the front. Congrats man.


----------



## veshly (Dec 15, 2012)

So.


Friggin. 


*Awesome.*


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 15, 2012)

HNGD! Looks amazing. And are the pink walls at your parents' place fuzzy too or was it just the picture?


----------



## Draceius (Dec 15, 2012)

HNGD Dude, looks breath taking


----------



## reidartuv (Dec 15, 2012)

That's awesome! Happy new guitar day!


----------



## tlab (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow! It's Awesome! I want one for sure!


----------



## ikarus (Dec 15, 2012)

HNGD!


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 15, 2012)

Edit: more pics,(i found the missus' camera.crap lighting and please note ive never used a dslr before!!haha)


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome!

Congrats! Very cool design on those Strandbergs! 

And I think the colors of your parents' house are quite funky, too!


----------



## VILARIKA (Dec 15, 2012)

Damn, that looks sweeeeet. Glad to see another Boden come in! Happy NGD!


----------



## Zei (Dec 15, 2012)

Because of this, I have now emailed S7G about making a custom strandberg* style guitar 

Beautiful... beautiful guitar.


----------



## Gram negative (Dec 15, 2012)

Holy shit. That thing is awesome. Love the color choice


----------



## Spike Spiegel (Dec 15, 2012)

So much envy


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 15, 2012)

that is one awesome looking axe!

needs pink pick-ups & knobs to match the decor...


----------



## oniduder (Dec 15, 2012)

whoa and there, is it a bitch to restring??, peace


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 15, 2012)

looks easy enough to me.
just feed through the nuts, pull tight, grub screw. then use the tuners at the tail end.


----------



## Kroaton (Dec 15, 2012)

God , that's absolutely insane.I mean , how in the hell can they make something look that good? Clearly the best looking and most unique sofa I have ever seen in my life. Just...fuck.


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 15, 2012)

i know, i had to have it.hahaha.
free though lol


----------



## Splinterhead (Dec 15, 2012)

Fucking dead on awesome guitar! I so totally want one of those! (anybody wanna buy a kidney?) Jelly ain't even the word. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## NoMod (Dec 15, 2012)

Grats man, that is a beautiful looking guitar! Am starting to like the headless look more and more every time I see it...HNGD!


----------



## HRC51 (Dec 15, 2012)

"The neck is pure awesome, such a good idea.
my thumb follows that line perfectly, i actually got use to it instantly."

What does this mean? I'm not familiar with the necks on a Strandberg. Thanks


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 15, 2012)

its got a new style neck profile, called Endureneck.
its like, erm, well this is better than my crap explenations.haha.
Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Patent Pending &#8211; The EndurNeck


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Dec 15, 2012)

Fuck man, Happy NGD!! That thing is pure sex!


----------



## JSanta (Dec 15, 2012)

I love the black stain! The guitar looks fantastic, really happy for you!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Dec 16, 2012)

That's great! Love the colour! HNGD man!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks awesome dude! Congrats!


----------



## j_opiate (Dec 16, 2012)

Beauty! HNGD


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 16, 2012)

Aren't you a little short for a stormtroop......oh headless, right. 
Happy NGD, looks good.


----------



## themike (Dec 16, 2012)

Congrats man, its gorgeous! I really love the color on the top.

Kinda surprised it only ships in a gig bag though


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 16, 2012)

A truly amazing instrument!!! Congratz!!!


----------



## fabeau (Dec 16, 2012)

Love love love. The black stain is beautiful, excellent choice! HNGD man!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Dec 16, 2012)

want. so. bad.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like a great piece of engineering!

I've been wondering how these would compare to some of the top of the line guitars, like Suhr modern or anderson drop tops, can anyone who have experience in that area shed some light?


----------



## Malkav (Dec 20, 2012)

Happy NGD! Looks absolutely stellar! 

Are you sure that your parents house doesn't get rented out as a porn set?


----------



## trickae (Dec 20, 2012)

thats beatiful. Btw with the dual ball end strings, how much does a set usually cost?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Dec 20, 2012)

This is so badass it makes an Abrams tank look like a water gun. Holy shit dude this is phenomenal. Want X infinity. HfNGD!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 21, 2012)

Man, i really wish i didn't have such a specific picky-ass taste in guitars, because that thing is so AWESOME! A few tweaks in specs, and i'd sell my nuts for it!


----------



## Perplexed-Perception (Dec 21, 2012)

wow so surprised at its size when it was in the black soft case


----------



## jcyrrep (Dec 22, 2012)

Gorgeous guitar dude! You have no clue how jealous i am! 

HNGD!!


----------



## aawshred (Dec 22, 2012)

looks amazing! very badass, i can only imagine how it plays. 

do you think the distance between the lowest string saddle and the bridge pickup affects the tone when playing rhythm stuff?


----------



## oniduder (Dec 22, 2012)

talked to paul the other day, probably gonna pull trigger relatively soon...ish

thanks for pushing me over the edge, hehe


----------



## Cesarguitar (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow, what a amazing guitar dude, Strandberg makes one of the most amazing guitars that i ever seen in my life. What do you think about the lace pickups? I heard the x bars and they look really versatile.


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 23, 2012)

oniduder said:


> talked to paul the other day, probably gonna pull trigger relatively soon...ish
> 
> thanks for pushing me over the edge, hehe




Nice one dude!!! you will love it!!




Cesarguitar:
i really like them. got the guitar cranked up at practice last week and i was blown away. they have a personality of their own but i love them.

i should have a video up soon if i can get my stuff set up right!


----------



## MED (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow! The black stain is beautiful! I can't wait to hear what it sounds like


----------



## dudeskin (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all.
wel, my Mac keeps killing itself so im left with my gopro, a mic and a laptop.
nothing spectacular but there arnt many videos of these yet.


hope you enjoy. many more things to come and better too haha.

Joe


----------



## dudeskin (Jan 13, 2013)

aaaaaand another, im bored why not ay.haha


----------



## veshly (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice playing, do you have a gp file of the first video that you're willing to share?



For whatever reason I've found myself playing finger style way more on the boden.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Jan 14, 2013)

SO much GAS for one of these things!!


----------



## dudeskin (Jan 14, 2013)

veshly said:


> Nice playing, do you have a gp file of the first video that you're willing to share?
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason I've found myself playing finger style way more on the boden.



Hay dude.
nah, i havent written it down anywhere, im still working on it so it kinda changes every time i pick up the guitar haha.

i think the pickups are awesome for that kind of thing.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't usually care for 8 string guitars, but I'd love to play that!


----------



## larry (Jan 19, 2013)

AscendingMatt said:


> SO much GAS for one of these things!!



no kidding.. 

i had known about strandberg for a while along with
the rumblings of the now fleshed out production models.
but this particular thread is what sort of pushed me 
over the edge. haven't pulled the trigger, but i did 
email paul about future options for the boden 8 line.

would like to order one during the summer and have
it in time for my transfer to usf. figure it'd be the ideal
guitar to lug around campus between music courses.

plus i like how the aesthetics of it make me feel inspired
to just play and hone technique. my gf says it's ugly
actually, but to me it looks like something a guitarist would
use to train with.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 20, 2013)

^I can honestly say I get that. Every time I pick up the Boden I feel like I have to get better to merit owning the instrument lol. I think it's kind of like a little kid getting his first pair of really nice basketball shoes, you better be good if you going to wear some Jordans


----------



## larry (Jan 20, 2013)

so i just heard back from paul. in my email i asked
if there were any plans on making neck-thru construction
and slanted bridge pickup options available in the future
and i asked about ordering a single bridge pup / no control
boden 8 and here's what he had to say:



Paul De Maio said:


> Hey Larry
> 
> 
> Nothing in stone for now but hopefully by the summer, yes.
> ...



kinda cool news, more options could be popping up which is great
for all of us. but a little lame for me. i work directly with machinists 
and omitting the neck pup, pot and switch routs is pretty easy to do. 
just a matter of skipping through the program to the next process, 
which most CNC machines will allow the operator to do on the fly. 
anyhow, not a deal breaker. just means i have to rewire mine when 
i get it.


----------



## veshly (Jan 20, 2013)

Cool! I'd seriously consider getting a second boden if there were more options.


----------



## dudeskin (Feb 4, 2013)

i got bored again, just a small idea for a new track for my band. not sure where to go with it i have too many directions


----------



## larry (Feb 4, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> i got bored again, just a small idea for a new track for my band. not sure where to go with it i have too many directions



try to record them all, no matter how rough and then listen to those ideas.
a few will stand out to you; those are the ones to work on. usually stuff that
sounds good in my head will 'reveal' itself when played back. from there i can
decide if it's good stuff or just plain wack shit. 

post a clip of a few of these 'directions' if you get bored again, especially if
some of them involve bridge pup low string stuff


----------



## Phreeck (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn that thing is gorgeous, congrats! HNGD!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 5, 2013)

Cesarguitar said:


> Wow, what a amazing guitar dude, Strandberg makes one of the most amazing guitars that i ever seen in my life. What do you think about the lace pickups? I heard the x bars and they look really versatile.


 
The Xbars rock


----------



## JemmX (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks awesome, thinking in order mine!


----------



## tsar nicholas (Dec 11, 2013)

srsli awesome


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 11, 2013)

larry said:


> try to record them all, no matter how rough and then listen to those ideas.
> a few will stand out to you; those are the ones to work on. usually stuff that
> sounds good in my head will 'reveal' itself when played back. from there i can
> decide if it's good stuff or just plain wack shit.
> ...



This is really good advice!

I find I'm the most creative when I have a few different song ideas going at the same time. Work a little bit on each one every day, and eventually one will pop.

Also: holy shit black strandbergs look metal as fuuuuuuck


----------



## dwizted (Dec 11, 2013)

That is freaken awesome... I love my Boden 7.


----------



## Forkface (Dec 11, 2013)

wow some thread Necromancery going on here 

needless to say, the guitar looks pretty awesome. I hope you're still enjoying it 1+ years after you got it 

also, i find it funny that back then, the guys from S7 were decent people  OP talks highly about them... and now they shall be remembered as the 30 mins-youtube-rant dudes  
shows how quickly people change.


----------



## ihunda (Dec 11, 2013)

Amazing, that reminds me I need to do a WTB thread


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep, still loving this thing. It's a keeper for sure! 
I might have some band stuff worth showing soon after I've moved house again. 
Agreed, S7 and Allan Marcus did a great job on this. I find my eye getting better for issues these days now I know more things. I find a few tiny little things that could have been better. But nothing that changes how great this guitar is!


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 13, 2013)

Very cool.  HNGD.


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 13, 2013)

F A N T A S T I C ! !!!


----------



## Opion (Dec 15, 2013)

I think this is the coolest looking Standberg i've ever laid my eyes on. Something about the black stain and the way you photographed the details so clearly, DAMN!!!

Also, the picture of you opening it up to the case makes this guitar look incredibly tiny, maybe since it lacks a headstock it cuts down on the overall length of it considerably. Jesus, I need to get my hands on one of these some day. Such a great ergonomic concept. 

Congrats!


----------



## obZenity (Dec 16, 2013)

Honestly I've never been a huge fan of headless guitars, but that is just amazing man, HNGD!


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 19, 2013)

Cheers guys! 
If anyone is interested I might do some camera clips next week? 
Just some messing around. Nothing too serious.


----------



## asher (Dec 19, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> Cheers guys!
> If anyone is interested I might do some camera clips next week?
> Just some messing around. Nothing too serious.


----------



## ArmondLuckey (Dec 20, 2013)

I've been GASing for a Strandberg for a few months now. This, this just didn't help anything. Beautiful instrument man!


----------



## dudeskin (Dec 27, 2013)

I said I'd put something up, but I keep forgetting. 
I have been working on my sweeps, I'm not there yet on this bit I thought I'd post a progress vid for me to look back on at very lease. Haha. 
Sorry if it's low quality. iPhone upload to YouTube. No clue haha. 
Progress on holographic universe sweeps - YouTube


----------

